# Duda de estereos



## fede098 (Jun 21, 2011)

me robaron el equipo de audio y pregunto si me convendría comprar el estéreo original del auto o comprar uno desmontable (siempre con respecto a la calidad).

muchas gracias de antemano.saludos.
Fede098


----------



## rosetbrit (Jun 29, 2011)

en lo personal yo diria que es bueno  que compres uno de otra marca 
¿por que? porque puedes personalizar tu equipo es decir buscar las funciones que mas te agraden
la potencia y calidad que prefieras es decir ponerlo a tunin


----------



## mauu (Jun 29, 2011)

si verdad un estereo con que tenga mas funciones que el original. y Ponene alarma al auto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fede098 (Jun 30, 2011)

tiene alarma pero la cosa es que cuando me desperté de la noche me fui al auto y estaba así.La alarma es la de ford (motorcraft) volumetrica

y ahora le voy a poner esto http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm#situacion


----------



## mauu (Jun 30, 2011)

pero ademas de ese circuito tenes que ponerle un celular con carga y que este todo el tiempo encendido para que te llame cuando se activa la alarma. no¿?


----------



## fede098 (Jul 1, 2011)

si ya lo tengo a todo

el celular le puedo comprar un cargador para auto y ya esta y le cargo saldo cuando lo necesite


----------

